# Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter - Kassenschlager trotz mieser Kritiken



## SimonHoffmann99 (12. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter - Kassenschlager trotz mieser Kritiken* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter - Kassenschlager trotz mieser Kritiken*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (12. Juni 2022)

In diesen Zeiten gieren die Leute nach solchen Filmen. 2 Stunden Eskapismus, völlig losgelöst von Realität und auch Logik. Wohl auch Balsam für die Seele. Ein Film den man mit dem Bauch ansieht und keinesfalls mit dem Gehirn. Die wenigsten Zuschauer sitzen wohl im Saal und denken darüber nach was irgendein Kritiker in Hintertupfingen alles an dem Streifen zu meckern hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juni 2022)

> Während *Chris Harris* im Dominion-Film prominent auftritt, müssen sich jenen, die auf Harris im Mario-Film warten, noch ein wenig gedulden.


Chris Harris? Ihr meint Chris Pratt nehm ich an, der Schauspieler des Owen Grady


----------



## lars9401 (12. Juni 2022)

Nicht mal den Namen des Schauspielers richtig schreiben zu können, ist schon peinlich.

Nicht zu vergessen die Filme die* 202* noch raus kommen sollen.

Ihr solltet eure Texte schon noch mal lesen.

Zum Thema:
Vielleicht geben viele Leute auch nichts auf Kritiken, weil sie sich selbst ein Bild machen wollen. Und um das zu bekommen, muss man ins Kino gehen und das steigert nun mal den Erfolg.


----------



## G-Kar (12. Juni 2022)

Sag ich schon seit Jahren, Kritiker: Leute die denken das sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben und sich selber wichtiger nehmen als andere.

Warum Menschen immer noch auf solche Leute hören ist mir ein Rätsel.

Die Frage ist nicht ob irgendein Kritiker Spaß an einem Film hat, die Frage ist ob ich selber Spaß an einem Film habe und das kann mir keiner vorweg erklären.

Schon alleine die Dreistigkeit solcher Leute, anderen erklären wollen womit sie Spaß haben dürfen und womit nicht. Aber naja, das ist nen anderes Thema.


----------



## MarcHammel (12. Juni 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Sag ich schon seit Jahren, Kritiker: Leute die denken das sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben und sich selber wichtiger nehmen als andere.


Das Problem ist, dass Kritiker häufig nicht aus der Perspektive der Zielgruppe beurteilen. 

Jurassic World ist nun mal kein Film für Leute, die sich  feinsten Wein und Mozart geben, während sie über das Sein philosophieren. Der Film ist für Leute, die sich ohne Anspruch berieseln lassen wollen. Und als solcher funktioniert er nun mal ziemlich gut. 

Wer Anspruch sucht, guckt sich irgendwelche Arthouse Filme an. Ist auch nett und guck ich auch gern. Aber Brain Off-Kino darf es auch sein.



G-Kar schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Dreistigkeit solcher Leute, anderen erklären wollen womit sie Spaß haben dürfen und womit nicht. Aber naja, das ist nen anderes Thema.


Stimmt. Wie kann man es nur wagen, ein Produkt zu bewerten und zu beurteilen? Wollen wir auch gleich alle Spieltests verbannen, weil...die erklären uns ja auch nur, womit wir Spaß haben dürfen und womit nicht.


----------



## Superkuh (12. Juni 2022)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Nicht mal den Namen des Schauspielers richtig schreiben zu können, ist schon peinlich.
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen die Filme die* 202* noch raus kommen sollen.
> 
> Ihr solltet eure Texte schon noch mal lesen.


selfpwnd? Oder sind tatsächlich Filme gemeint, die mit 1820 Jahren Verspätung rausgekommen? So einfach entstehen Fehler, die man anderen nicht verzeiht...nur bei einem selbst soll man darüber hinweg sehen.

Edit: Mein Fail, wir müssen uns noch auf 202 v.Chr. oder auf 202 n.Chr. einigen.


----------



## Calewin (13. Juni 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Sag ich schon seit Jahren, Kritiker: Leute die denken das sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben und sich selber wichtiger nehmen als andere.
> 
> Warum Menschen immer noch auf solche Leute hören ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...


Dafür decken sich aber Kritiken oft auch mit meinem persönlichen Urteil, das ich fällen würde,
Völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind sie ja dann doch nicht.
Freilich ist es nicht immer absolut deckungsgleich, aber ziemlich häufig.

Was den Film selbst betrifft…ich hab ihn gesehen und er reiht sich in die Jurassic World Filme ein, markiert aber dabei den absoluten Tiefpunkt der gesamten Serie. Lächerliche Story, keine guten Leistungen der Schauspieler und was eben besonders auffällt, der Film ist rein handwerklich einfach nicht gut.
Aber ja, er kann halt etwa 2 Stunden lang unterhalten, nur eben nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hab Dominion jetzt 2x gesehen und ich fand den jetzt ganz ok, besser als Fallen Kingdom auf jeden Fall


----------



## Maxxon77 (13. Juni 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Sag ich schon seit Jahren, Kritiker: Leute die denken das sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben und sich selber wichtiger nehmen als andere.
> 
> Warum Menschen immer noch auf solche Leute hören ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...


...schreibt er in der Kommentarspalte eines Magazins (PC Games), dass dafür da ist und davon lebt, Computerspiele zu testen und Kritiken zu schreiben...sagst du den Redakteuren hier dasselbe?


----------



## G-Kar (14. Juni 2022)

Maxxon77 schrieb:


> ...schreibt er in der Kommentarspalte eines Magazins (PC Games), dass dafür da ist und davon lebt, Computerspiele zu testen und Kritiken zu schreiben...sagst du den Redakteuren hier dasselbe?


Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Filmkritikern kennen die PC Games Redakteure zumindest ihre Zielgruppe.


----------

